# Buttermilk Biscuits



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Homemade biscuits from scratch is, in my opinion, becoming a lost art. And it's a daggum shame. Folks who only cook biscuits from a can are missing out on one of the best culinary items the South has given us. Because let's be honest, those things in the can are some kind of bread product that is not a biscuit.

Once you've got it down, it takes no more than 10 minutes to whip up some fresh from scratch biscuits. I usually can get it done before the oven finishes pre-heating. So make the time and give it a try!

There's a little bit of an art to making good looking biscuits with the right consistency, so don't worry if they're not perfect the first time. At worst you can serve them covered with gravy!

*Ingredients:*
1c flour (preferably pastry flour)
1 Tbsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 Tbsp sugar
pinch of salt
2 tbsp butter
2 tbsp lard (ok, you can use shortening, ya sissy)
1/2c buttermilk

*Directions:*
Preheat oven to 475F

Place the flour, leavening, sugar, and salt into a food processor with a cutting blade (not a dough blade). Give the dry ingredients a whirl. Add the fat and pulse to cut into the flour. Remove the ingredients to a mixing bowl.

Pour on the buttermilk and fold the wet and dry ingredients together with a wooden spoon or rubber spatula.

Dust a counter top with flour, and turn the dough out of the bowl. Using your hands, flatten the dough till it's about 1/2-3/4" thick, then fold in half. Then fold in half again in the opposite direction. Don't get confused here, you're just bringing it all back together by folding (as opposed to balling back up with your hands. Don't do that). Think of folding a piece of paper in half twice so you can stick it in your pocket. Flatten the dough out again again, and fold in half again (and again). Repeat 2-3 more times until the dough no longer feels like it's going to fall apart. You'll feel the difference when the dough becomes more firm when you go to flatten it out. That resistance will be your cue that you're done.

At this point, I like to use a rolling pin for consistency, but you do whatever you want. Roll/flatten the dough out one more time until it's about 1/2" thick. Release your inner child and cut the dough into biscuits with a biscuit cutter like they're playdough. Got kids? They love to help with this part. Don't do Christmas trees, snow flakes, or anything like that. Let's stick with regular old circles. Take the scraps after cutting, fold as you had done before, and squeeze out of a few more biscuits. You should end up with about 7-8 biscuits in total.

Place the cut dough in a 9" cake pan or cast iron skillet and bake until golden brown and delicious, about 10 minutes or so. Note: Don't use my exact time here, just watch the biscuits would you?

*TIPS:*
1. You don't want to overwork the dough, but at the same time, you don't want to under work it. Doing so will result in biscuits that fall apart when you're trying to eat them. Make this recipe a time or two, and you'll get the feel pretty easy.

2. You can boost the flavor a bit by using a cast iron skillet. Heat it up on the stove top with some butter before adding the biscuit dough. You'll end up with a more crispy, flavorful bottom. Along the same lines, if you're unconcerned about your weight or cholesterol, you can brush melted butter on top right when the biscuits come out of the oven.

3. It's preferable to have the biscuits just touching each other before baking and/or to completely fill the backing pan. This will help the biscuits "climb" taller as opposed to spreading out during baking.

4. The biscuits freeze very well before baking. If you really need that canned-biscuit like thing convenience, make a double batch on morning and freeze half after they're cut. When it's time to cook, just pop them in the oven without preheating.

5. Some people say to "dent" the tops of the biscuits prior to baking. I never do this and haven't noticed any ill effects.

6. Don't be tempted to add the buttermilk to the food processor. You can do this, and everything will be OK if you don't over work it, but clean up of that food processor is way more difficult when the dough gets wet in there. Stick with the easier-to-clean bowl; trust me on this one.

Here's the results!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I like homemade but, I take the easy way out. I like pioneer baking mix. Pour what you think you need in a bowl. Add beer to make dough. Dust cutting board with mix. make flat and fold over the dusted side. Repeat twice. Roll and cut. Dip in oil or lard and arrange in pan. Cook per the directions on the box. Beer Biscuits


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That is pretty much the recipe my wife uses and man do I love those biscuits. Leftovers are like eating candy to me. No need to 'nuke'/heat them, just grab and eat.........yummy.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

when i was growing up, my aunt made biscuits like this, you never had store bought bread, biscuits or corn bread. At breakfast she split the biscuit in half and browned in in a hot buttered skillet, cannot be beat with some fresh honey


----------

